# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Er moet meer onderzoek komen naar alternatieve geneeswijze

## afra1213

Mijn stelling is:
Er moet meer onafhankelijk onderzoek komen naar alternatieve geneeswijze. !!!

Ik heb met mijn eigen ogen frapante genezingen in mijn omgeving gezien door o.a kruiden geneeskunde en een briljante Osteopaat die beide hun tijd ver vooruit zijn.

voorbeeld 1
Twee artsten in het ziekenhuis besluiten om een voet te amputeren door een zware ontstekking, waarbij de voet zelfs aan het afsterven is en volgens de artsen is geen genezing mogelijk . Tevens zat er een resistente bacterie in de wond. Hoe kan het zijn dat wanneer deze persoon drie maanden geneeskrachtige kruiden inneemt dit volkomen geneest.

Kan iemand mij uitleggen hoe het kan dat door de wetenschappers verteld wordt dat kruiden alleen 
kunnen werken doordat de er een zogenaamd placenbo effect op zal treden.

Bij dit soort genezingen is het zogenaamde placenbo effect niet van toepassing kan zijn, zoals zij ons willen doen geloven.

Op dit moment zijn de onderzoeken te veel gedaan door partijen die geen enkele onafhankelijke instelling hebben. De vereninging tegen de kwakzalverij komt bijvoorbeeld voort uit de farmacetische bedrijven. En achter veel onderzoeken zit
Het belang van de farmacetische bedrijven.

voorbeeld 2
De hartstichting promoot al jaren Becel cholesterol verlagend.
Ik weet inmiddels dat deze slecht is.

Waarom betaald Unilever jaarlijks grote somen geld aan de hartstichting ?

Dit heeft er toevalling toch niet mee te maken dat zij deze Becel maken ?


ik daag jullie uit een reactie te geven op mijn stelling !

----------


## dv8

Uiteraard moet er meer onderzoek naar gedaan worden; maar dan wel onafhankelijk onderzoek: dus niet gesponsord door de farmaceutische industrie, maar ook niet door het alternatieve wereldje !!
Echt onafhankelijk, wetenschappelijk, dus dubbelblind, gerandomiseerd, enz.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ja vind ook dat er meer onderzoek mag komen! Moet zeggen ik loop zelf ook bij een altenatieve geneeskundige en ben zeer tevreden over die man! Die man kan voor mij veeeeel en veeel meer doen dan de fysio, ziekenhuis en huisarts bij elkaar! dusse ik ben zeer tevreden(: ik geloof wel in zulke mensen, niet in alle opzichten maar wel de meesten

----------


## Luuss0404

Echt onafhankelijk onderzoek zou fijn zijn, maar waarschijnlijk "onmogelijk" sinds er geld nodig is voor onderzoek en dat komt toch meestal uit een hoek die belang heeft bij de uitkomst van het onderzoek...
Ik heb wel een onderzoek gelezen (weet niet meer welke) maar dat stammen die het verst afstaan van de westerse samenleving en het dichts bij de natuur het gezondst zouden zijn en daarbij kruiden worden al sinds het bestaan gebruikt als geneesmiddelen.
Vaak is een medicijn ook iets van plantaardige of dierlijke bestanddelen met een hele boel chemische ingredienten erbij, is goedkoper produceren en langer houdbaar zoals ik begreep...

Alternatieve geneeskunde kan voor veel mensen echt een uitkomst zijn als het "reguliere" niet werkt en het bestaat ook veel langer dan "reguliere geneeskunde" dus zeker de moeite waard om te onderzoeken...

----------


## christel1

De ene is voorstander van alternatieve geneeskunde, de andere is tegen alternatieve geneeskunde, denk een gezonde mengeling van de 2 wel soms een optie is. 

Daarbij denk ik aan het gebruik van "maden" bij bv doorligwonden of wonden die niet helen bij diabetici, die eten enkel het dode weefsel op en geven het gezonde weefsel een kans op herstelling, ook bloedzuigers worden terug meer en meer gebruikt voor bepaalde aandoeningen, heeft dezelfde werking als bv de gekende aderlatingen bij mensen die bv een teveel aan ijzer in hun bloed krijgen door een bepaalde ziekte en dit ijzer zelf niet kunnen afbouwen door een tekort aan het ene of het andere in hun lichaam. 
Ja die stammen waar Luus het over had, dat die ergens "gezonder" zijn kan ik me wel voorstellen, die komen minder in aanraking met onze westerse levensgewoontes en leven dikwijls afgezonderd en er komen dan ook minder bedreigende ziektes voor, ze telen hun eigen voedsel, dikwijls nog natuurlijk zonder conserveringsmiddelen of andere troep die we dagelijks naar binnen zwieren maar als je daar bv een ontstoken appendix hebt kan het wel dodelijke gevolgen hebben... terwijl ze je hier direct kunnen opereren en het niet dodelijk is... 
En al die fabeltjes over cholestorolverlagende margarine enzo daar geloof ik al lang niet meer in, heb mijn cardioloog het nog nooit horen aanprijzen dus en moest er toch maar iets van helpen dan zouden de dokters dit wel aanraden, het is naar het schijnt zelfs heel slecht voor mensen die dit ook eten en geen verhoogde cholesterol hebben, zeker voor kinderen... 
En in acupunctuur geloof ik ook voor sommige aandoeningen, mijn migraine is daarmee behandeld met een heel goed gevolg (bijna nooit migraine meer maar was wel gedaan door een reguliere arts die zich gaan specialiseren is in acupunctuur)...

----------

